# How much smoke?



## John Reynolds (Oct 19, 2017)

I am wanting to buy a Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker and just wanted to know how much (or really how long) of smoke you get when you fill the wood chip box full. Open to other models in the electric $250 range. I just bought a Bradley and I am returning it because of the price of the wood pucks. I work crazy hours and go in late at night and would like to be able to start a butt or something and let the smoke roll while I am at work.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Oct 20, 2017)

I bought an mes 30 last winter, i usually get about 45min to an hour of smoke per filling of the chip tray. I bought one of their cold smoking attatchments about a month ago,  and using a rheostat i get about 4 hours of  smoke using that. ymmv.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2017)

Most guys with electrics use an Amazen tray or tube.
You can get 10 hours of nice clean smoke with a full tray.
http://www.amazenproducts.com/
Al


----------



## Braz (Oct 20, 2017)

What Al said.
The built-in chip basket on the Masterbuilt electric is not ideal in my view. Since the heat coil cycles on/off it does not consistently get the chips up to smoldering temp. Especially true if you are smoking at relatively low temps. I added the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment and also have an Amazen pellet tray. I end up using the pellet tray most of the time and use the cold smoker (with an extension duct) for cold smoking only.


----------



## jond36 (Oct 20, 2017)

I know you said electric but consider the smoke vault at $250. I converted mine to natural gas and its saves me a bunch of money on the electric bill. I use to cook with an electric btw.

Moving back to the original question, the Amazen tray is great and gives TBS. It also provides an easy way for cold smoking. Everyone has different tastes. I personally like light smoke.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 20, 2017)

Yep.  A MES with an AMNPS (Amazen pellet tray)  is a perfect combination for what you're to do.
Gary


----------



## dr k (Oct 21, 2017)

jond36 said:


> I know you said electric but consider the smoke vault at $250. I converted mine to natural gas and its saves me a bunch of money on the electric bill. I use to cook with an electric btw.
> 
> Moving back to the original question, the Amazen tray is great and gives TBS. It also provides an easy way for cold smoking. Everyone has different tastes. I personally like light smoke.


This is a good thread on electric energy consumption with the Mes 30".
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....-kill-a-watt-power-meter.238891/#post-1495589
-Kurt


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 21, 2017)

I use this one in my MES40. 
http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm

I only use the MES40 chip tube for short smokes and I only get maybe 20-30 minutes per feed...but I use maybe 6-8 chips at a time for TBS.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 21, 2017)

I agree with all the posts above: the MES chip smoking loader/tray is a flawed design unless you are doing all your smokes at 275 (the max), and even then, you have to fill the loader every 30-45 minutes. At 225 and lower, it cycles on and off too infrequently, and you get bursts of smoke, with nothing much in between. It is either too much or too little (think Goldilocks and the Three Bears). And, you don't really want to fill it all the way or you get way too much smoke when all those chips hit the hot tray. 

In addition to that energy measurement thread I started two years ago (linked to above), I also started several others about my initial negative experiences with the MES 30". I can link to those or you can find them. Bottom line: the AMNPS, put inside the smoker solves about half the problems; putting the AMNPS into a "mailbox mod" (I used a popcorn tin) solves the remainder. I now get good, consistent results from my MES.


----------



## John Reynolds (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you so much for the helpful information!!! Pretty new to smoking and this is great help. I ended up returning the Bradley and ordered a MES and the Amazen Tube. Should have it Wednesday. Any thoughts on brands of pellets that you all are liking? I ordered some Pecan from Amazen since it looks like an all around wood and I really don't like a super heavy smoke flavor. I saw the competition blend. Thoughts on it? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## griz400 (Oct 22, 2017)

The amnps 8 by 5 is built specially for the mes 30 ... you should get this instead of the tube ... it fits perfectly on the left side of the lower rack on the 2 tubes left side of heating element







here it is in my mes 30


----------



## John Reynolds (Oct 22, 2017)

griz400 said:


> The amnps 8 by 5 is built specially for the mes 30 ... you should get this instead of the tube ... it fits perfectly on the left side of the lower rack on the 2 tubes left side of heating element
> 
> View attachment 341861
> 
> ...


Wow that does fit. Looks like it was made for it. Can u fill that tray half full and it still work the same?


----------

